# Coffee corner



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My little effort. Bought this machine out of some prize money I won for a law competition. It's pretty much my trophy! Went all Sage errrything.









Bought it at start of May. Had it out for about a week and then had to repack because the kitchen needed some work. Glad to have it out, but two of my three shots this morning have been massively over-extracted! Practice makes perfect...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi - Nice setup.

Just one thing - Should your machine be plugged into a socket of it's own rather than via the block. Not least as there is a spare.

I am sure someone knowledgable will know about official ratings etc but my rule of thumb is that the big power users (kettle, coffee machine etc the Kw + stuff) get their own socket the low power stuff can share if needed..


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Hi - Nice setup.
> 
> Just one thing - Should your machine be plugged into a socket of it's own rather than via the block. Not least as there is a spare.
> 
> I am sure someone knowledgable will know about official ratings etc but my rule of thumb is that the big power users (kettle, coffee machine etc the Kw + stuff) get their own socket the low power stuff can share if needed..


Probably pushing it close to the limit however you're safe upto 4400-4800w per plug on a 20 amp consumer unit (my house uses 20 amps do not take this as a rule)

However if the multiplug is only rated to 13amp then you can only run 2860-3120w

The maths if anyone is interested:-

220/240v x 20amp = 4400/4800w

220/240 x 13amp = 2860/3120w


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I suppose it should be ok given that they should never be running simultaneously? Surely the grinder pulls much more current when actually grinding which they probably wont be doing when pulling a shot? Could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Great setup btw. Exactly the same as mine (minus the knock box)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Fair point guys! Quite often that left-hand socket is used for outdoor appliances/tumble dryer. Obviously no excuse on this occasion, and must say I hadn't thought about it. Safety first - will remember for future!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Great setup btw. Exactly the same as mine (minus the knock box)


Thanks - I'm happy with it, and does the job for my needs! Previously had a five year old £60 jobby from Currys, and was hand-grinding with a grinder from Amazon. The Smart Grinder is brilliant, though still playing around with it. And the change in quality when using the Duo Temp is amazing.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Still need to get me the knock box but other than that I've got the same setup and am very pleased indeed.


----------

